# Quitting Caffeine (Already on Day 2)



## Zeeshan

So i have quit caffeine

Reasons for quitting

* Feeling Tired all day, especially after lunch
* Coffee doesnt work anymore for me, energy drinks have no effects
* Heard that there maybe social anxiety benefits
* Heard that my frequent urination problem maybe solved. 

Aside from caffeine also eliminated any soda drinks, sweeteners, so basically just going to water and the occasional alcohol drink

Day 2

Blinding headache since morning. Feel like throwing up, no craving for caffeine though, just feel like throwing up and headache. Slept very well though, had a great nights sleep


----------



## Zeeshan

likeaspacemonkey said:


> You're a strong man for doing this. It's like watching an experiment. Keep me updated on this. I wouldn't be able to do this!
> 
> On the other hand, I wouldn't really want to.


well the sickness is non stop on day 2, i am now craving tea. Trying to justify having some to myself. I am doing this for a couple of other reasons too,

* 10 years of 500-600 MG of caffeine per day has really taken a toll on my teeth.

I feel that if i can have enough willpower to do this, then maybe life isnt over yet and there is still hope

Didnt give in yet. I have no caffeine at home though, i am going to have junk food today though. :wtf

everything seems so confusing


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Zeeshan said:


> So i have quit caffeine
> 
> Reasons for quitting
> 
> * Feeling Tired all day, especially after lunch
> * Coffee doesnt work anymore for me, energy drinks have no effects
> * Heard that there maybe social anxiety benefits
> * Heard that my frequent urination problem maybe solved.


 Sounds like you might have diabetes. Coffee can cause the same symptoms but diabetes is even more pronounced. I'd at least have yourself checked by a doctor.


----------



## ShadowlandWarrior

Caffeine headaches won't be fun at all... I quit it for a long time now, i only have it once in a blue moon (soda) but that's about it. When i have a headache i got straight to tea or soda. It helps sometimes.


----------



## Zeeshan

Day 3

Sleep was very strange today. I fell asleep instantly as i got to bed last night, almost never happens. I spend at least 2-3 hours with the computer. However i woke up a good 8-10 times, but it was strange. Each time i woke up, i was like wide awake, I slept total 9 hours. Now that i am up, i feel less groggy then usual.

Negative side effects are continuing

*Headaches
*Confusion
*Nausea

but they have been reduced from day 2, although the worst side effects come during the afternoon drinking time. I think its the accumulation of all things, I usually have sweetners with all drinks, and god knows i get enough of those during the day, no to mention any drinks. Ive decided to layoff the alcohol too, and get it all out of my system. See how i feel


----------



## Sky High

Good going man, keep it up. I'm still on the juice, but I've limited the amount I take in severely.

About a year ago, I ran out of coffee on a Friday and didn't have time to go get coffee from the store until Sunday. I woke up that morning with a massive headache. I knew that if I'd just get a cup of coffee, I'd instantly feel better, but for me that was a clear sign and I decided to quit for three months. The first few days are the worst, with headaches and grumpiness and everything, but after that you start getting better. You sleep better, get up fresher in the morning and feel better during the day. Drink lots of water for hydration and you'll be fine. I personally only have coffee after I get home from work, just for a little jolt, and that's enough.


----------



## Zeeshan

I forgot to mention I'm also experiencing extreme leg pain

I thought this was from something else but after looking it up.its a withdrawal effect


----------



## ethervoid

I love coffee and I wasn't planning on quitting, but lately was unable to sleep, so haven't been drinking it for last couple of days.


----------



## Zeeshan

Update

Feel like a druggie or something basically spent the last three hours on the couch like a vegetable 

No energy whatsoever and I mean none.


----------



## Anonymous Loner

I'm addicted to caffeine myself.


----------



## Zeeshan

I think If I had a cup of tea or coffee I'd be up and about my day. Im usually around 800mg of caffeine per day at only 165lbs


----------



## Sky High

If you're devoid of energy, try looking at what you're eating. Have some fruit, like an apple or a banana... banana's especially have lots of natural sugars and are good for energy. Your body is used to coffee for getting started, but there's lots of alternatives.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Whenever I tell family and friends that I'm trying to quit caffeine, they react like it's no big deal. I love caffeine and weed, and the former is a million times harder for me to quit. I wish you good luck, I've been caffeine free for 4 days now. Loaded up on water enhancer(Mio), and extra strength tylneol(which I believe has caffeine in it but I need it!)


----------



## Zeeshan

Day 4

Leg pain is really bad. Don't know If its caffeine related or something else. Leg pain is a symptom listed by most websites but I don't get the logic behind it

Headaches are minor now though I still feel like I have no energy. Slept 6 hours straight last night but woke up and having trouble getting out of bed


----------



## Sky High

The leg pain symptom seems strange, never heard of that... are you sure it's related? Couldn't you try to speak to a doctor about it?


----------



## Zeeshan

Sky High said:


> The leg pain symptom seems strange, never heard of that... are you sure it's related? Couldn't you try to speak to a doctor about it?


Maybe

I will have to see


----------



## Zeeshan

Day 4 Afternoon

Symptoms have really started to hit home especially the psychological symptoms.

The headache is gone, or a non issue, but physically the muscles in my legs ache. A lot. I am still going to chalk this up to the caffeine withdrawal, because most of the googling related muscle pain as a symptom. It could be from something else, though i havent really been up to much else, except i have been on the same position on the couch, like a zombie and that maybe it

I am very depressed, much more then usual. everything looks very gloomy, i know that if i had a cup of coffee it would instantaneously change. I have also lost appetite, walked into Subway for lunch, walked right back out. The smell made me sick, there is constant feeling of stomach sickness, and a lack of appetite. Other then that there are also some other symptoms of note.

I Still feel extremely tired, and feel like just crashing on the couch all day. I wanna do so much, but i dont know feel really sad actually. Maybe caffeine makes you feel happier, not sure. I am very angry and easily irratated. I was driving and felt like i was going to get into an accident. 

Really fatigued and crashed out. I can also feel like veins in my body pounding.

I was told the first 3 days are the worst, this is not true. Today is far worse then the first 3 days


----------



## Zeeshan

One more thing of note. Dont know if this is just placebo, but my mind seems extremely quieter then before. Again this could just be a placebo, but there appears to be less chatter


----------



## Zeeshan

Day 4 night

Still caffeine free, feeling much better. Symptoms continue for the most part, but spend the afternoon in the coffee shop, and only had peppermint tea (Caffeine Free)


----------



## Overthinker80

I have tried quitting coffee many many times and in fact, I have broken the physical addiction more times than I can count but gone back again and I know it's a psychological reason. I drink like 5-7 cups worth of coffee a day and have this really bad compulsion to have a certain specific number of cups.

Like I can't have half a cup, pouring it out before having the last few sips is too hard for me, same with a can of iced tea.

Many of the symptoms you are having like extreme irritation, tiredness and headache are normal for me, but I find your leg pains and lack of appetite very odd and those haven't ever happened to me and I might get them checked out if I were you.

The leg pain thing makes no sense to me and usually I get much MORE hungry when I try to quit, ESPECIALLY for sweets.

It's called oral fixation, happens with smokers trying to quit too and it's a withdrawal symptom.

I have some suggestions for you though that have helped me greatly:

--For the headaches you can take Alieve/Advil/Tylenol/Aspirin, whatever works, no reason to suffer through them

--The extreme tiredness can be GREATLY countered by running hard on the treadmill when you first wake up and keeping yourself moving at least SOMEWHAT after that throughout the day.

IF YOU LIE ON THE COUCH ALL DIE YOU WILL GET MORE TIRED.

It has been one of the reasons I have failed in the past.

Trust me...even though you don't want to as soon as you get up everyday go for a HARD 20-30 minute run and then shower.

You'll feel SO much less tired throughout the day (as long as your leg pains don't stop you that is........)

Allow yourself some sweets and junk food when you get the caffeine cravings, they can help with it IMO.

LIMIT COMPUTER TIME. The glare of the computer REALLY bothers my eyes when I am tired and always has and I don't know what to do about it. I personally have messed up at quitting coffee before because I spent too much time online, got tired from it and gave in and drank coffee.

Get LOTS of sunlight. It will help with your energy levels. Best of all is too run outside in the sunlight.

Drink lots of water, it will help you flush the coffee from your body.


That's all I can think of for now.

Remember, the depression, irritation, tiredness, anger and even feeling like you might get in a car accident (I've felt that way before) are ALL symptoms of withdrawal.

And on your point about feeling worse on day 4, I agree....at least the last few times I tried it was worse after a few days, but the first several times I tried the first 3 days were the worst.

I think it may be because my addiction has gotten stronger over the years and it seems to take longer and longer for the withdrawal symptoms to go away.

I don't want to try to quit again at the moment (the longest I have ever gone is 46 days in a row)...but I am going to start DBT therapy for a number of reasons and I hope they can help me get down to 1 or 2 cups a day max. IF I could somehow keep it at that I don't think it'd be a problem for me, but I can never moderate.

I might get the leg pains and lack of appetite checked out though, those seem odd.

Good luck.


----------



## Overthinker80

PHP:







WillYouStopDave said:


> Sounds like you might have diabetes. Coffee can cause the same symptoms but diabetes is even more pronounced. I'd at least have yourself checked by a doctor.


All the symptoms he's described except for caffeine no longer working have happened to me through drinking excessive coffee and are normal.

Drinking WAY too much coffee can burn out your adrenal glands making you MORE tired.

I have had those symptoms (except caffeine no longer working) and I definitely don't have diabetes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Overthinker80 said:


> I have had those symptoms (except caffeine no longer working) and I definitely don't have diabetes.


 Well, I've had them too and didn't think I had diabetes but found out otherwise one fine day when my doctor insisted on thoroughly testing me for it.

I had suspected I might be diabetic before I was diagnosed and had been sporadically checking my levels with a home meter. They had always been completely normal and I had only stopped checking a couple of months before.

Ever since I was diagnosed, my levels have been abnormal every day. And usually when I feel run down, my levels are way out of whack.

I'm just saying it's a possibility that should be explored before you just assume that it's caffeine.


----------



## Zeeshan

Okay there is a strong possibility I hurt my legs doing something else. Not gonna mention it but I've had similar pain before 

It will pass. Headaches are non existent now feeling better otherwise


----------



## Overthinker80

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I've had them too and didn't think I had diabetes but found out otherwise one fine day when my doctor insisted on thoroughly testing me for it.
> 
> I had suspected I might be diabetic before I was diagnosed and had been sporadically checking my levels with a home meter. They had always been completely normal and I had only stopped checking a couple of months before.
> 
> Ever since I was diagnosed, my levels have been abnormal every day. And usually when I feel run down, my levels are way out of whack.
> 
> I'm just saying it's a possibility that should be explored before you just assume that it's caffeine.


Yeah, I guess it could be a possibility for someone who hasn't had recent bloodwork done.

I have so I know I don't have it, but yeah, when you have feelings like that I guess it could also be any number of other things so talking to a doctor might be smart.

Sorry to hear about your diabetes, hope for your sake you are able to work around it so you don't feel too bad.


----------



## Zeeshan

Day 5 morning

Slept good but symptoms are persisting. My legs are better but a bit of the headache is back

I have lost appetite. I don't want to eat and there is neausia

Strangely enough I just seem calmer but feel depressed. Really not optimistic or motivated


----------



## Sky High

Overthinker points out something interesting, are you keeping active? Boredom is an easy way to get depressed or demotivated, but also an easy way to lead to the need to suppress that with a stimulant. Good keeping it up, just a few more days and you'll wonder why you haven't done this before!


----------



## Zeeshan

Sky High said:


> Overthinker points out something interesting, are you keeping active? Boredom is an easy way to get depressed or demotivated, but also an easy way to lead to the need to suppress that with a stimulant. Good keeping it up, just a few more days and you'll wonder why you haven't done this before!


The headache is gone. I went for a very long walk. Ive been keeping energized via protein shakes.

Leg pain is gone. I'm convinced these muscle aches are related to caffeine withdrawals. Perhaps caffeine masks pain who knows?

My hardest battle will be tomorrow with likely a tough day at the office


----------



## UltraShy

Zeeshan said:


> Reasons for quitting
> 
> * Heard that there maybe social anxiety benefits
> * Heard that my frequent urination problem maybe solved.


I personally haven't noticed any connection between caffeine consumption and anxiety. Years ago I totally avoided caffeine and discovered that my anxiety didn't change at all.

Caffeine is a diuretic so it should increase urination, though I haven't personally noticed any such effect. Obviously, caffeine consumption will tend to indirectly make you pee since most folks get caffeine from coffee, soda, and energy drinks. Hard to tell if caffeine is doing anything to make you go more since you'd already be peeing a whole lot if you drank a bunch of caffeine-free beverages instead.

I often take 100-200 mg of caffeine in pill form upon waking to clear the mental fog and simply make me feel awake. I do this because I almost never get up feeling rested and alert. It takes me a while before I actually feel awake and caffeine helps with that. I drink two cans of diet cola a day, so figure another 35 mg of caffeine from each of them. I'm careful not to drink cola later in the day as I don't want any risk of caffeine interfering with my sleep. I do that simply to be on the safe side, even though I've never actually noticed cola consumption to have any effect on my sleep.

For most of my life I thought caffeine had no effect on me. It wasn't till I tried caffeine in pill form that I finally got a dose sufficient for me to actually see that it does indeed produce wakefulness. Seems the modest amount in a can of cola is just too little for me to detect.


----------



## Zeeshan

UltraShy said:


> I personally haven't noticed any connection between caffeine consumption and anxiety. Years ago I totally avoided caffeine and discovered that my anxiety didn't change at all.
> 
> Caffeine is a diuretic so it should increase urination, though I haven't personally noticed any such effect. Obviously, caffeine consumption will tend to indirectly make you pee since most folks get caffeine from coffee, soda, and energy drinks. Hard to tell if caffeine is doing anything to make you go more since you'd already be peeing a whole lot if you drank a bunch of caffeine-free beverages instead.
> 
> I often take 100-200 mg of caffeine in pill form upon waking to clear the mental fog and simply make me feel awake. I do this because I almost never get up feeling rested and alert. It takes me a while before I actually feel awake and caffeine helps with that. I drink two cans of diet cola a day, so figure another 35 mg of caffeine from each of them. I'm careful not to drink cola later in the day as I don't want any risk of caffeine interfering with my sleep. I do that simply to be on the safe side, even though I've never actually noticed cola consumption to have any effect on my sleep.
> 
> For most of my life I thought caffeine had no effect on me. It wasn't till I tried caffeine in pill form that I finally got a dose sufficient for me to actually see that it does indeed produce wakefulness. Seems the modest amount in a can of cola is just too little for me to detect.


Its different from all people. In South Asia where i come from, Everyone drinks tea in the morning, and evening including kids. A cup of steamed tea easily has 60-80 MG of caffeine, as you can imagine that kind of drug administered that early to a 4 or a 5 year old (yes thats when i started drinking tea can be dangerous, and can cause sleep disturbances)

However it wasn't till i started working full time and going to school that things really got out of control for me. In a usual day i drank a morning cup of coffee, and evening cup of coffee, two to three caffeinated teas during the day, usually either an energy drink or another 1 or two teas during the evenings. This was on the lower scale of things, when i was working at my previous jobs, things were even worse, where i was easily drinking 6 to 7 cups of coffee during the work day (Teas werent avaiable.)

I didn't even pay attention to what i was doing. Anyhow i think that 1 pill and 2 diet cokes only adds up to about 200 mg, which is actually quite normal and not an addiction, but i am only 160lb and easily taking 4 times that.


----------



## Zeeshan

Last Night was awful, it was the worst of it. 

I woke constantly, each time being wide awake, i think overall in the 8 hours half were spent up. My sleep cycle has clearly been interrupted by the caffeine.

The worst part is now i have to go through a full days work, and its going to be tempting to break things off at day 6,


----------



## Zeeshan

Quick update

Still caffeine free the symptoms are fading


----------



## Sky High

Good! Forgive me if this comes across as insulting, but it's kinda fun following this. Especially since I've kicked the habit a few times already. Actually, I should probably also stop drinking coffee in the morning, I really don't need the artificial boost...


----------



## Zeeshan

Sky High said:


> Good! Forgive me if this comes across as insulting, but it's kinda fun following this. Especially since I've kicked the habit a few times already. Actually, I should probably also stop drinking coffee in the morning, I really don't need the artificial boost...


Its really great.


----------



## Zeeshan

So just to update, its day 7, and i am still caffeine free.

Cant lie, the best part is the sleep, which seems so much deeper. Last night i slept 8-9 hours, i woke up once in the middle, and was wide awake, but forced myself to go back and slept more.

I am still sluggish though, I CANNOT report any social anxiety benefit, however it feels like i have energy throughout the day. The remaining symptoms are an occasional headache and some continuous sluggishness.

One thing i have noticed, and not sure if its a placebo, but my thinking seems clearer. It just feels like there are fewer voices in my head, anxiety level is the same, but it just feels like im less jumpy. Many people have told me I appear to be calmer, and sound more relaxed

I still get irritated though, especially in traffic.


----------



## Zeeshan

Day 8 update

Still caffeine free. I no longer crave it. Some symptoms continue


----------



## Zeeshan

Day 9 today, still feeling a bit sluggish

Actually a lot sluggish. I was hoping that leaving caffeine would give me a lift in my step in the morning, hasnt happened yet though, though i do have lots of energy through out the day


----------



## Zeeshan

So day 10 

Haven't given in yet but am thinking about it.


----------



## Zeeshan

I relapsed today, had a cup of steeped tea, but didnt feel as good after. Was kind of dissapointed, maybe the caffeine content was really low


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I'm switching to decaf coffee for this very reason. Right now, I'm having terrible side effects, but hopefully they will go away eventually.


----------



## alex921

Zeeshan said:


> I relapsed today, had a cup of steeped tea, but didnt feel as good after. Was kind of dissapointed, maybe the caffeine content was really low


How is it going so far? Ive been following this thread.
Im planning on quitting caffeine very soon to. L glutamine might do the trick for me.


----------



## Zeeshan

So anyways

not sure how many days its been now, but i have restricted myself to one large cup of tea for the last couple of days.

I have much more energy now, and feel a little bit better. Dont think i will be drinking coffee or taking an energy drink again


----------



## Andre

I'm going to stick with white tea and yerba mate for a while. The worst part about going off coffee is probably the loss of opioid connectivity. Instant coffee doesn't have nearly as much of this wonderful compound, whatever it is. Anacinimide and theobromine in yerba and l-theanine in tea help with the withdrawal from the opiod-thing.


----------



## Zeeshan

Wolf 2 said:


> Well i love coffee, but i can control how much i drink, easily
> 
> So i can't give you any good advice, but it seems you were given them all
> 
> I'm gonna track your progress, see how it turns out
> 
> I wish you good luck


I think as long as you don't have to drink two cups in your first three hours your okay


----------



## Michael5184

hows it going? been catching up on your progress and its got me thinking


----------



## Sky High

Yeah give us an update! I just ran out today, so that's my morning without coffee. I'm pretty much going to stop it at work as well. I started a new job and they've got a great coffee-maker, so that's some temptation there though... but for now I'm thinking of limiting it to one after lunch to give me a boost, but that'll be it.


----------



## Zeeshan

So I am now officially on 1 cup of tea a day which is okay for me I really look for forward to it

In terms of social anxiety I have not seen any benefits. In terms of lifestyle change I can verify the following

I don't feel tired during the day anymore. In fact I have so much energy I often get over hyped. When I wake up in have energy. 

I don't have to wait to get coffee before i do stuff during the day ( major for me)

My thoughts seem clear my mind is less jumpy. This is true.

Lastly my sleep is deeper. I have really deep restful cycles of sleep which I note because when I awake its like wow 

Don't think I'll be going back to caffeine ever again may use strategically in tight situations.


----------

